# Dial-in PPP server on Mac OS X?



## tasostef (Feb 13, 2003)

I have an imac g4 800 and i would like to set it up as a ppp dial in server where i could dial into its modem and access the web from my powerbook on the road.  I believe this is possible using unix.  I have some unix knowledge and was wondering if anyone could start me off in the right direction on how to achieve this. 

My imac is connected to a cable modem and has a static ip address.


Thanks!


----------



## Pengu (Feb 13, 2003)

Hmm. I dunno. This was possible under OS9... I was wondering when (if) this might make a come back myself recently.. Maybe its one of the OSX Server tools??


----------



## tasostef (Feb 13, 2003)

If this is possible in os 9, could you explain?  I can easily reboot into 9 if thats all i need to do.


----------

